
Google Cloud: GPUs in Kubernetes Engine Now Available in Beta - bajaj
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/02/accelerate-highly-parallelized-compute-tasks-with-GPUs-in-Kubernetes-Engine.html
======
discardable_dan
The real question is: does Google Cloud charge more or less per GPU cycle than
one can make mining cryptocurrency with it? If it's less, I expect these to be
at load momentarily.

~~~
londons_explore
They charge more. It's significantly cheaper to build your own infrastructure
if you don't need the on demand availability, reliability and minimal
maintenance the cloud offers.

------
numbernine
Can someone explain me why one would need a container orchestration system to
train ml models? Why wouldn't one just stick with containers?

~~~
thesandlord
For the same reason you would use a container orchestration system for running
anything: easier deployments, scaling, reliability, etc.

